# 2008 Dura Ace carbon crank....$1400



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

I see the new 2008 Dura Ace crank is out. Total weight is 709g. It is pricey.
So, I am saving about 75g over the 2007 model and paying $1400 for it. Wow.
Any comments?

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=BUY_PRODUCT_STANDARD&PRODUCT.ID=4593

MP


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

that's gotta be a typo, lol ! 1.4k? Wow, record looks like a bargain (lighter and a LOT better looking, JMO)...
I guess that's why they came out w/ the Fulcrum carbon cranks, to usurp DA owners that want carbon... If S is asking that kinda coin for carbon DA, looks like campy is onto a winner !


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

That's the right price. 

Which makes the Zipp Carbon Cranks and THM Cranks look affordable. I'm holding out on the new easton carbon cranks.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Cheers! said:


> That's the right price.
> 
> Which makes the Zipp Carbon Cranks and THM Cranks look affordable. I'm holding out on the new easton carbon cranks.


That HAS to be a typo. Maybe they are not ready to ship and CC just has some number up.

I can't see them or anyone selling those for $1400 Even Campy Record is under $700, SRAM RED the same. There is no way IMO that Shimano would double those prices.

I am sure someone is is a Shimano dealer will chim in. If it's $1400 then that's the biggest rip-off I have seen yet!


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

If you read the small print, you will see that it will be available 03/14/08


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Substitute the yen symbol for the dollar sign in front of the 1400, and now we're talking


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Retro, I think the price was in yen instead. 

$1400? WTF??? I can get a whole D/A groupset for that price at my LBS. yes, GROUPSET. I might be able to get the 7800 pedals too given the price my 
LBS would give me. 

Wait, 1400 could get Zipp wheels too 

Crazy sons of......


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

DIRT BOY said:


> Tha Even Campy Record is under $700, SRAM RED the same.


way under. i can grab UT records for like 510USD at the moment online... PBK !


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

has to be a typo.. serious 1400 for carbon da cranks?! hahahahahahahahahaha im laffing so hard rite now.. like i said... keep em coming! ULTEGRA SL ftw!!!


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

I think that was roughly what they were saying at the trade shows, because I remember having the same thought about THM and Zipp cranks at the time. The Easton cranks will be the bargain basement special for less than half the DA price.

If the US$ rallies this year before resuming its freefall THM could look even better in comparison. When I got mine from Germany a couple years ago the final price was $890 all in.


----------



## bdaghisallo1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I was talking with Brendan, the owner of Comp Cyclist, earlier this evening and he mentioned that they just put them up on their site. That is the correct price, right on the MSRP.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

That just cannot be.

How stupid do they think people are?

Or, how stupid ARE people?

This benefits only one group I can think of: Domestic pros who get their equipment free, and can sell it at season's end...


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

Argentius said:


> That just cannot be.
> 
> How stupid do they think people are?
> 
> ...


No one is pointing a gun at your head forcing you to buy carbon fibre dura-ace cranksets. I'm sure there will still be some who will buy them. Originally the eurobike coverage estimated the cranks at 1300 USD. So I wasn't too surprised to see 1400 given the weak United States dollar versus the Yen.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

$1400 retail squares with the wholesale price. . .


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

hahah, it IS funny... well, i'm sure the price will go down when its out in numbers, but this merely *confirms* my thoughts. Manufacturers are so keen on carbon b/c its the only way they can legitimate asking extortionate prices for bike stuff.... lmao... 

this RRP (if accurate) is prolly part of S' prepping customers for the butt plugging coming around the corner. "electronic gruppos"....


----------



## pina-gal (Dec 19, 2006)

$1400? thanks but no thanks...i'll keep my 07 DA and spend the excess money on a whole wardrobe of pro-team attire.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

pina-gal said:


> $1400? thanks but no thanks...i'll keep my 07 DA and spend the excess money on a whole wardrobe of pro-team attire.


I'd get a whole new D/A group! OR a new frame a that. :wink:

By the way, I'm getting Ultegra SL including the crank for my TT frame. Till maybe the year after as I go D/A and move the SL group to either a new frame or keep it till I get a new frame.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Retro Grouch said:


> Substitute the yen symbol for the dollar sign in front of the 1400, and now we're talking


That'd be a good price!　　Skip three beers to pay for it, no problem!


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

I bought the entire DA groupset for $819 at probikekit. 

These cranks cost $1,400?

No way. 100% it's a typo.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

FondriestFan said:


> I bought the entire DA groupset for $819 at probikekit.
> 
> These cranks cost $1,400?
> 
> No way. 100% it's a typo.


So.. Hmm... Maybe they added an extra zero?   

But to typo it that way?? Maybe it's rumors and assumptions and that led to that price entered into the site. 

$819???? Whoa, that's pretty, no, darn good a price!!!


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

uzziefly said:


> So.. Hmm... Maybe they added an extra zero?
> 
> But to typo it that way?? Maybe it's rumors and assumptions and that led to that price entered into the site.
> 
> $819???? Whoa, that's pretty, no, darn good a price!!!


Probikekit had it a couple months ago or so. I jumped on it. I think they were clearing out their stock in preparation for the new DA stuff.

I guess with the new SRAM Red, Campy UT, and Shimano carbon stuff, the old DA-10 stuff is getting a bit old fashioned. I like it though. Not flashy, but gets the job done.


----------



## bluemarinoni (Mar 15, 2007)

You're darn skippy people will buy it! Why? Because it IS $1400, and there's a whole bunch of yahoos on this forum, and just floating around that'll have to have it. Status baby, Status. 

I know what fast means- fast means that guy I see flying down SF road nearly every morning at 7am on a spare looking roadie, road dirt and mud splattered. He worships the cult of his body, not the cult of the carbon.

But people will buy it, make no mistake, and they'll come up with all kinds of factitious reasons to do so. In the end, it's all about Status.


----------



## bluemarinoni (Mar 15, 2007)

The part does look sweet though.


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

sooo, you wouldn't buy it for weight (cuz the alloy is lighter), certainly not for price, and it looks just like the 7800 wrapped in carbon so asthetics are out the window. Where is the draw besides the "look what I have"?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

bluemarinoni said:


> You're darn skippy people will buy it! Why? Because it IS $1400, and there's a whole bunch of yahoos on this forum, and just floating around that'll have to have it.


No doubt about it. Competitive Cyclist is in the luxury goods business, like Saks Fifth Avenue or Tiffany. CC understands that bicyclers who buy luxury goods don't mind paying premium prices for premium quality and service—and will gladly pay an outrageous surcharge to be the first on the block with a new toy. So why not ask $1,400 and see how long you can get away with it? The day Excel Sports Boulder starts selling DA carbon cranks to riders, CC will lower their price.


----------



## Apus^2 (Sep 5, 2007)

They have the Zipp VumaQuad listed for $250 than the msrp. Heck, the Vuma is cheaper than the DA.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*stupid*

For that kind of money, it had better say "Campagnolo" or "SRM" on it, or maybe both. ;-)


----------



## exracer (Jun 6, 2005)

Dura-Ace carbon for $1400. hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha that's a good one. For that kind of money; it should have a turbo 4 cylinder hidden inside it.

"People will buy it for the status" hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha you mean the same people that will pay $100k for a Z06 when it's a $65-$70k car? you mean those people?? hahahahahahahaha yah, and you really don't want to know what I think of those people. If you can afford it, buy it. Just don't expect me to be impressed.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

*I remember*

being shocked when the Record carbon crank came out at $800. People bought them.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

FondriestFan said:


> I bought the entire DA groupset for $819 at probikekit.
> 
> These cranks cost $1,400?
> 
> No way. 100% it's a typo.


I'm more surprised at the responses, specifically the replies questioning whether anyone would pay that much for a crank, or shock that a company would charge that much.
If a company would charge $800 for a crank, and people will spend $300 on bearrings, or $500 on a jacket, why on earth *wouldn't* they spend $1400 on a crank? 
Both the foolish and the rich have shown no indication they are near their spending limit. And elements of the bike industry have shown they have no shame in mass marketing diamond-encrusted turds.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Shimano is just taking advantage of the type of rider who buys a $6000 bike to ride 2,000 miles a year at 16 mph............(in an Assos kit)


----------



## Purple Liquid (Jul 9, 2006)

Someone will buy it, so don't worry about it.

"There will be no compact option of the Dura Ace carbon crankset. This is treated as a pro-level racing component and since Dura Ace doesn't come in a compact, Shimano sees no need to offer the carbon-fiber crank in a compact design, either. Your one-and-only chainring option is 53/39."

For myself, I like compacts. Therefore, SRAM Red Cranks will be the next upgrade on my bike.


----------



## Purple Liquid (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh and anyone else notice how at the top of the page it says the weight is *609grams*, but then later on it says *709grams*?

I guess the BB is 100grams, or no?


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

*Not too shabby*



MR_GRUMPY said:


> Shimano is just taking advantage of the type of rider who buys a $6000 bike to ride 2,000 miles a year at 16 mph............(in an Assos kit)


2,000 miles a year is a 76 mile ride every weekend for 1/2 the year, and 16 mph average ain't bad through the mountains!


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

What's the matter with my DA 7401? It's so old it's cool again. Scratched, beaten, crashed, scared, and still working fine.

brewster


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Nobody in the US is going to be discounting Shimano unless they are not an authorized dealer. Part of that great new dealer program they started a while back.

Not sure who the crank is aimed at, unless it's the growing fat fisherman turned roadie demographic, since the only thing superior about it is the high price. THM, Zipp, the still vaporware M5 cranks would all be a better bang for the buck and a higher rarity factor. For that matter a Stronglight Pulsion and a Token carbon-ti BB weighs significantly less and can be had for ~$400 off ebay.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

*Coming to your LBS...*

Uh-oh... SRAM Red is coming to a bike shop near you... watch out Shimano, it's lighter, more intuitive... 

Ooops... it's half the price...


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

At $1400, you're about halfway to an SRM!


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Shimano is just taking advantage of the type of rider who buys a $6000 bike to ride 2,000 miles a year at 16 mph............(in an Assos kit)



PERFECTLY SAID!!!!!! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*suspicion*

My suspicion is that they announce a price of $1400 in advance, then when it hits the streets at $900, it seems like a great deal. They're just conditioning people to pay big bucks.


----------



## dadoflam (Jan 19, 2008)

I am seeing similar prices in other countries - ChainReactionCycles in UK is advertising a special of 599 GBP - discounted from 699 GBP RRP (where IS that symbol on your computer?) - my currency converter indicates that is US$1,371 today. Do you think they are compatible with Lightweight RD Derailleurs?


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Sablotny said:


> being shocked when the Record carbon crank came out at $800. People bought them.



The best part was that crank was made by Zipp......not even made by Campy.


----------



## spinwax (Nov 28, 2007)

dead flag blues said:


> At $1400, you're about halfway to an SRM!


LOL, I was going to say.. could you imagine the price of the CF Dura Ace SRM when and if it comes out!!! 


I think I am going to go down to Pep Boys this weekend and pick up some carbon fiber vinyl, stick it on my cranks and save myself a couple of bux. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*It's no typo*

Competitive Cyclist lists the Shimano Carbon crankset for $1,400.

Sorry, I'm too lazy to list the link..


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

*Absolutely!*



Fixed said:


> My suspicion is that they announce a price of $1400 in advance, then when it hits the streets at $900, it seems like a great deal. They're just conditioning people to pay big bucks.


Other than pre-orders from people with more money than brains, once that thing is in circulation, nobody will sell it for "list."

Me, I'll take a Chorus Ultra Torque at 2/3 the price of Record and only 36 grams heavier. And you can get a compact if so inclined.


----------



## ghostzapper2007 (May 22, 2007)

Pretty funny,  but not loads more funny than those who drop $600 or 700 on a crank either. LOL


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Cheers! said:


> That's the right price.
> 
> Which makes the Zipp Carbon Cranks and THM Cranks look affordable. I'm holding out on the new easton carbon cranks.


+1 on the soon to be EC90 Crank. Looks hot, and this DAC is also hot. 

$1400 vs... $600

depends how loaded you are. But remember... Shimano works best with all Shimano. These Truvativ cranks I got with my U/DA drivetrain is driving me insane. Thought about changing the rings to R700 but haven't made the plunge yet.


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

1400 Japanese yen = $12.96


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I would rather have this:










Actually I do. Much less and 583 grams on the office scale.


----------



## Kaboom (Jul 18, 2003)

ghostzapper2007 said:


> Pretty funny, but not loads more funny than those who drop $600 or 700 on a crank either. LOL


actually, right around twice as funny...
Now i might be totally wrong, but what the hell is the point in giving it an outer carbon shell if the actual structure bearing the load is all alloy?
besides looking all cool'n'hip'n'stuff...


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Richard said:


> Other than pre-orders from people with more money than brains, once that thing is in circulation, nobody will sell it for "list."
> 
> Me, I'll take a Chorus Ultra Torque at 2/3 the price of Record and only 36 grams heavier. And you can get a compact if so inclined.


Record comes in Compact as well. You know I am thinkig about Chorus because it's so much cheaper than RECORD, but when you have a full Record drivetrain it's hard to have your cranks say Chorus  .

On Probikekit.com

RECORD $499.88 Compact $600.82!
CHORUS CT $289.60!! A STEAL!


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

Stronglights win. Zipps are nice too but the VumaQuad is silly with the 4 bolt design. 

Shimano is just asserting their market dominance. Don't like the price? Don't buy it.


----------



## linus (Mar 24, 2005)

MIN in PDX said:


> Stronglights win. Zipps are nice too but the VumaQuad is silly with the 4 bolt design.
> 
> Shimano is just asserting their market dominance. Don't like the price? Don't buy it.


Ya and they own you like this.:mad2:


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeah yeah, there are pictures of failed Shimano cranks out on the Interwebs, too. Statistical outliers are not the norm.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

MIN in PDX said:


> Yeah yeah, there are pictures of failed Shimano cranks out on the Interwebs, too. Statistical outliers are not the norm.


Sure. But Stronglight carbon cranks have a history of this.


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

DIRT BOY said:


> Sure. But Stronglight carbon cranks have a history of this.


I know of this history you speak of, with most reports coming out of Weight Weenies. The consensus is the older, tight weave carbon fiber version is the version that is "relatively prone to problems." The newer version with the wider weave is reputedly more durable. The photo depicting the rings being sheared off the spider can be attributed to loose ring bolts... but I don't want to speculate. 

The point is, if you look hard enough, there are QA issues with any crankset out there. To bring this back full circle - I have not had problems with my "wide weave" Stronglights and at 620 grams with rings and BB, it is very much lighter than the Carbon DA crank with no stiffness concerns to speak of.


----------



## dahowe (Aug 12, 2007)

Slartibartfast said:


> Uh-oh... SRAM Red is coming to a bike shop near you... watch out Shimano, it's lighter, more intuitive...
> 
> Ooops... it's half the price...


Shimano is reminding me of Motorola in the cell phone business over the past couple of years. Others are putting out great new inovative stuff (SRAM red for example) and they rest on their history and market share by plodding out with an irrelevant 'upgrade' to the same old thing. The result will be the same for both...


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

MIN in PDX said:


> I know of this history you speak of, with most reports coming out of Weight Weenies. The consensus is the older, tight weave carbon fiber version is the version that is "relatively prone to problems." The newer version with the wider weave is reputedly more durable. The photo depicting the rings being sheared off the spider can be attributed to loose ring bolts... but I don't want to speculate.
> 
> The point is, if you look hard enough, there are QA issues with any crankset out there. To bring this back full circle - I have not had problems with my "wide weave" Stronglights and at 620 grams with rings and BB, it is very much lighter than the Carbon DA crank with no stiffness concerns to speak of.


Yeah, my $120 FSA K-Force ISIS cranks are going strong for 2+ years. With 51/39 rings and a Token BB it weighs 619g.

Total cost was under $250!


----------



## D-Town (Aug 22, 2004)

They are ugly enough that I wouldn’t buy them, regardless of what they cost or what they weigh.


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

well my alum dura ace cranks have had no issues - just wish they would make a 30mm spindle


----------



## steelblue (Jul 16, 2007)

Does it come in a triple???


----------



## dadoflam (Jan 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MIN in PDX*
_I know of this history you speak of, with most reports coming out of Weight Weenies. The consensus is the older, tight weave carbon fiber version is the version that is "relatively prone to problems." The newer version with the wider weave is reputedly more durable. The photo depicting the rings being sheared off the spider can be attributed to loose ring bolts... but I don't want to speculate. _​
I'd be careful about writing off Linus' / Dirt Boys' failed cranks info as just typical run of the mill failures - according to the distributor the Time ASX cranksets pictured above are no longer being manufactured due to issues experienced (unlike the Shimano items)

In Oz the Time ASX crankset spindles were failing (shearing out of alignment) and owners were able to get a refund if returned (not an official recall you understand). The ASX model was manufactured by Stronglight but a new modified model has now been released called TSX and is made for Time by FSA - and gained about 100gms in the process. The only place I have seen it is ChainReaction cycles. Sometimes manufacturers do get it wrong.


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

dahowe said:


> Shimano is reminding me of Motorola in the cell phone business over the past couple of years. Others are putting out great new inovative stuff (SRAM red for example) and they rest on their history and market share by plodding out with an irrelevant 'upgrade' to the same old thing. The result will be the same for both...


I disagree. If you are just looking at cranksets. The current Shimano offering made from aluminum with 53/39 chain rings has a claimed weight of 740grams (760grams actual) is 1/2 the price of a Sram Red crankset. Claimed weight for a compact 50/34 Sram Red crankset is 760grams (sorry I can't find an actual weight). All weights are with bottom brackets included.

I don't see Shimano being behind Sram and plodding along. The only major achievement out of the three manufacturers is Campy with their record ultra torque carbon cranks. Those are just a few grams over 700 with bottom bracket shells. I believe my came in at 703grams for a 50/34 and BSA bottom bracket shells.


----------



## android (Nov 20, 2007)

The only thing that I wonder about is why Shimano with all their manufacturing history can't turn out a CF crank for less than double the rest of the world. Something is wrong with that. As far as carbon wrapped Al, I don't have a problem with that. It looks like it will avoid some of the problems seen in the photos.


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

I believe shimano heavily invested in metallurgical research, and equipment required to make their forged extruded crank arms. Once you put in the initial investment it costs pennies to make the crank arms after. Carbon fiber is still a very labor intensive process that is very difficult to do via automation. Shimano would lose huge amounts of money if they couldn't recoup on their investment with using aluminum. 

In my opinion Carbon Fiber isn't miles ahead of aluminum extrusion and forgings that Shimano offers, but both are on the same level of performance. I believe the Dura-Ace cranks are still the stiffest money can buy. Downfall is they are not the absolute lightest, and also isn't offered in compact. Their weight is still very close to high production carbon fiber cranks made by campy, sram, fsa (we are not counting the latest Zipp or THM cranks as they are very boutique items).


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Cheers! said:


> I disagree. If you are just looking at cranksets. The current Shimano offering made from aluminum with 53/39 chain rings has a claimed weight of 740grams (760grams actual) is 1/2 the price of a Sram Red crankset. Claimed weight for a compact 50/34 Sram Red crankset is 760grams (sorry I can't find an actual weight). All weights are with bottom brackets included.
> 
> I don't see Shimano being behind Sram and plodding along. The only major achievement out of the three manufacturers is Campy with their record ultra torque carbon cranks. Those are just a few grams over 700 with bottom bracket shells. I believe my came in at 703grams for a 50/34 and BSA bottom bracket shells.


Agreesd. SRAM reallys has nothing to do with the RED cranks. Those anre another crappy Truvativ product.

Don't be suprised for 2009 to see those Zipp Vulma cranks rebaged as SRAM RED now that they own Zipp.

SRAM is doing some nice things inn the industry, but it's not like Shimano is sittign back. Their wheels come to mind which are very nice a eDura-Ace for 2009!!

Shimano is an ALUMINUM company and will always be. There is nothing wronng with Aluminum cranks and there never will be. Some like/want Alu and some like/want CF.

Now the pricing on those new cranks are a joke!


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

I rode with a guy this weekend on the new VumaQuad cranks... Dirt Boy, you think that the new Vumas will be rebadged as SRAM Red? At what price point? 

That will sure piss him off after spending $1K on the cranks.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

MIN in PDX said:


> I rode with a guy this weekend on the new VumaQuad cranks... Dirt Boy, you think that the new Vumas will be rebadged as SRAM Red? At what price point?
> 
> That will sure piss him off after spending $1K on the cranks.


Just a gut feeling!! If they are selling at 1K why would SRAM not drop it? The RED grouppo is the highest. Shimna CF DA at $1400, so....


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

DIRT BOY said:


> Shimano is an ALUMINUM company and will always be. There is nothing wronng with Aluminum cranks and there never will be. Some like/want Alu and some like/want CF.
> 
> Now the pricing on those new cranks are a joke!


I think Shimano is probably hand making those Dura-Ace carbon cranks in their Japan factory in very very small numbers. Hence the ridiculous price. I also think Shimano was pressured into making that crankset to say they "have" a carbon fiber crank just like everyone else. 

The improvement (weight loss) of the carbon dura-ace crank is not very extraordinary. However I would be curious to see how stiff they are (lateral and longitudinal deflection) compared to other carbon crank offerings.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

The Fulcrum carbon cranks are nice, too--but I definitely vote for a full SRAM Red upgrade for the price of Dura Ace carbon cranks! 

I think Shimano is right in thinking alloy works just fine for cranks and shifters--but if you want carbon, look at SRAM or Campy instead. This is just ridiculous.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

While many of you are amazed at how a manufacturer could charge such a ridiculous price for a crankset, the manufacturers are probably eually amazed at how they can come up with new bling each year and how many of us fools actually buy there eye candy for these ridiculous prices! Beleive me, they do alot of research into just what people will be willing to pay for these things before they set the price. The retail price has nothing to do with what it cost to market these products, but rather the price they beleive they can sell them for. I had a freind in high school who was from a family who had a cosmetic manufacturing business. He told me that the lipstick that sold for $7 in the store cost them approx 5 cents to make. And that was 25 years ago.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

I wish I had seen this thread before I ordered mine. And I thought $1,400 was a good price.

Doh!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

another silly carbon crank on the market.. old school here is sticking with them metal cranks.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

At least the Keo Ti survived


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Shimano is just taking advantage of the type of rider who buys a $6000 bike to ride 2,000 miles a year at 16 mph............(in an Assos kit)



I couldn't agree more--which is why it is even more ridiculous that Shimano doesn't offer this (or the alloy one) in a compact. I don't want to hear about Dura Ace only being for elite racing--they offer a triple (alloy) and corresponding long-cage derailleur. This is just another sign of Shimano missing the boat. Just as they are slow to adopt carbon (and at absurd pricing once they do), they are slow at adopting compact cranks.

Record and Red are going to draw more attention for these $6k (or hopefully more--otherwise your crank is 1/4 of the price!!) bikes, and the compact crank makes a lot more sense for the enthusiast who doesn't rack up the miles. 

Shimano is completely missing the mark with this product.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Well the way that I see it, Shimano isn't missing market. 

If you refuse to buy the DA/Ul level compact crank that is the R700, then its you that's the problem. 

This crank is to fill the carbon people with a carbon Shimano. Alloy works just fine and we all know that, but to say they're missing an entire market because they don't have branded DA stuff in compact? It's just a logo. 

Now if you said they're missing the market on a Compact Carbon crank then yes I agree... but they have their compact. Next!


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm agreeing with Mr_Grumpy that a $1400 crank is targeted at recreational riders with big pockets (and relatively little time to ride).... and I'm suggesting a compact crank is a sensible choice for that type of rider.

The R700 is somewhere in the Ultegra/DA range--but it's not DA level. I mean, the Ultegra SL crank weighs less than the R700 (and a real DA crank less than that). Anyone who wants to believe the R700 is DA level, will have a thicker wallet (to match their thicker head), since it's also priced less than Ultegra SL. I'm sorry, the R700 might look like a DA crank--but weight and price both dictate that this is not in line with DA (or even Ultegra SL). Don't get me wrong, it will still work great--as will any other Ultegra-level part.

Shimano should offer the carbon in a compact (and rethink their nearly decade-old pricing on carbon) primarily because the primary consumer will not be a strong high mileage rider. As a side note, they should also offer a true compact for each grouppo. I can't speak to the carbon (I don't actually think they were thinking AT ALL when they spit out the carbon crank), but at least they are finally starting to get behind compact cranks with everything else.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes, but your friend's family probably didn't suddenly announce one new lipstick shade that sold for $14. It would have failed. Companies take a risk when they introduce new products that try to extend the brand to a higher demographic. They risk a backlash from all those loyal customers who've been paying $7 for lipstick. The perception: "Shimano is spending R&D resources making these $1400 cranks that I can't afford instead of putting those resources into making the Ultegra grouppo a touch better here and there."

On another note, has anyone looked at these on the CC website using the "zoom" feature? There are imperfections (BUBBLES?) in the carbon weave on the spider arms at 10 o'clock, 1 o'clock and 3 o'clock positions. http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=BUY_PRODUCT_STANDARD&PRODUCT.ID=4593





cyclust said:


> While many of you are amazed at how a manufacturer could charge such a ridiculous price for a crankset, the manufacturers are probably eually amazed at how they can come up with new bling each year and how many of us fools actually buy there eye candy for these ridiculous prices! Beleive me, they do alot of research into just what people will be willing to pay for these things before they set the price. The retail price has nothing to do with what it cost to market these products, but rather the price they beleive they can sell them for. I had a freind in high school who was from a family who had a cosmetic manufacturing business. He told me that the lipstick that sold for $7 in the store cost them approx 5 cents to make. And that was 25 years ago.


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

Just got back from the Toronto International Bicycle Show (no, it's not as big as interbike or eurobike, it is more like a place where shops bring their 2007 stuff for closeout) and Shimano set up a booth to show off the new XTR stuff and lots of stuff for their new shoes. I must say their shoes are very nice this year. 

Anyways back to the carbon cranks. I spoked with the Canadian reps and they said they won't be releasing the cranks after all. In the end they felt the carbon cranks were just an exercise to see what they were capable of because of the pressure from the market to make carbon cranks. The rep told me the carbon cranks came out stiffer and lighter than the aluminum ones. We all know that Dura-Ace aluminum cranks are probably the stiffest on the market already out of all the crank offerings that are light. He also said that based on market feedback that they feel no one will pony up 1400 USD for cranks and that Shimano won't be releasing them. Apparently they were going to be made in very very small batches in their Japan facility. 

Oh... I tried to weasel some information regarding 2009 Dura Ace. I asked about electronic dura-ace and he said there was already some pictures released on the net from riders using the gruppo in Tour De california and such. I then asked him about 2009 Dura-Ace mechanical and all I got was a smile. He wouldn't say anything at all about them. He did mention they will be even lighter than Sram Red Gruppo. I asked him about Dura-Ace compact and he just smiled and said no comments.


----------

